# First time with my set up



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I fished a stocked creek with my new set up a few days ago. Yes I know I cheated and used salmon eggs on my flies. There were quite a few stockers caught, with some decent sized fish too, this was one of the smaller ones.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ugh. I feel dirty after reading this.......



actually, when I started 30 years ago, I would use live worms once in a while. eventually I improved...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

yea, I do not consider myself a fly fisherman by anymeans, I just like to switch it up every now and then.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice fish! why did you need real eggs? no bites on the fly by itself? what kind did you try? looks like chartreuse meth? try single glo eggs on them! They slay steelies! I bet small stockers would destroy them!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice catch!

As far as cheating by adding a salmon egg isn't the goal to catch fish?

Try tying two feathers to your fork to make it look pretty at the dinner table tomorrow then bite the empty fork. Next stab a chunk of meat on it and take a bite. Which triggers a chew & swallow response?
Fish can be fooled sometimes, but if they aren't buying the fraud it doesn't hurt to give then something they can taste.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

No need to apologise, nice catch! The only person you are accountable to is yourself. Don't let any of the holier than thou types get under your skin. It's about having a good time, nothing more.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

yea, they were hitting flies, but I found if I put a salmon egg on the crystal meth, it was much more productive. Some of those stockers were decent size too, it was fun.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

nitsud said:


> No need to apologise, nice catch! The only person you are accountable to is yourself. Don't let any of the holier than thou types get under your skin. It's about having a good time, nothing more.


Perfectly stated.
When I first started fly fishing, I caught a bunch of bluegill on nymphs tipped with maggots!
Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> yea, they were hitting flies, but I found if I put a salmon egg on the crystal meth, it was much more productive. Some of those stockers were decent size too, it was fun.


Sounds like a new fly pattern is needed...combine an egg pattern with a Crystal Meth! 

You'll get no eye rolling from me, I'm all about squirting some Yum craw scent on my carp flies.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Sounds like a new fly pattern is needed...combine an egg pattern with a Crystal Meth!
> 
> You'll get no eye rolling from me, I'm all about squirting some Yum craw scent on my carp flies.


And all this time I was like how come I can't catch carp on the fly like TheCream. 

There have been times when the smallmouth simply will not go after a streamer/wooly and I take my net and scoop up some minnows/hellgrammites (BTW hellgrammites are awesome as fly fishing bait. They are light, hooked through the collar they do not fly off, and they stink. Perfect!), change to a simple hook, put on the bait, go to the exact spot I was fishing and land 3 or 4 nice sized smallmouth bass.

I am not a fly fisherman but a fisherman who likes to use fly fishing equipment as a method of presenting flies (maybe need to lace with scent) and/or bait.

Finally, do you really think that is floatant that they are putting on their dry flies? I suspect it is really Channel cat #5


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> And all this time I was like how come I can't catch carp on the fly like TheCream.


I'm not hiding it, you can see the bottle in every video of every outing I have used it on!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I never really thought about tipping a fly with a little live bait - but I don't see why not... :B


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

nice set up phil. when it comes to fishing, you do what makes you happy. there is no absolute right nor wrong way. fishing should be fun and sometimes catchin makes it funner.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I think crystal meth is more of a steelie fly as they like bright colors. i know small trout are the same type fish but seems they have more of a taste for nymphs and drys and small single egg patterns in natural colors. At least from what I watch on tv and have heard from friends. Never fished small trout tho. Maybe the bigger they get the dumber they get? or a lil hard of sight and need flouro colors! lol haha.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I think crystal meth is more of a steelie fly as they like bright colors. i know small trout are the same type fish but seems they have more of a taste for nymphs and drys and small single egg patterns in natural colors. At least from what I watch on tv and have heard from friends. Never fished small trout tho. Maybe the bigger they get the dumber they get? or a lil hard of sight and need flouro colors! lol haha.


Agree, though I have caught stocked rainbows on crystal meth flies as well.

As far as bait goes, do what you want (within the law of course) to catch fish. I've used jig and and crawlers with a sink tip.

Plus new flies can have an unpleasent smell too the fish, nothing wrong with masking it.

Nice fish Phil!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

That's great you're out catching some fish! I've been known to rock out some crayfish scent and even use woolly buggers with spinner blades. (Highly productive in muddy water! )


----------

